# Will same-sex marriages last longer than straight ones?



## Ralphy1 (Feb 27, 2015)

With these marriages on the way to being legal everywhere it makes one wonder how they will fare in comparison.  Methinks that they will do better due to their biology being more in sync; in short, they are more apt to enjoy the same activities, such as shopping, decorating, entertainment, etc.  Also, lesbian couples will be the strongest relationships as men are more promiscuous be they straight or gay.   Your thoughts will probably support mine after you give this matter some thought...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 27, 2015)

I think their divorce rate will be on par with the population as a whole.   They ARE just people you know..  same strengths... same short comings.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hmmm,  hope not, hetero divorce rates are around 50%...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 27, 2015)

Totally DISAGREE, but that is my Christian belief talking also.



QuickSilver said:


> I think their divorce rate will be on par with the population as a whole.   The ARE just people you know..  same strengths... same short comings.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 27, 2015)

I think we'll have to wait a few years before we know the answer to this interesting question. Currently the average age of gay couples marrying is quite a bit older than what it will be in the future and I think more mature gay couples will have a better track record of staying together. My gay son and his partner have been together for over twenty years, they've talked about getting married but haven't set a date. I'm strongly inclined to think that they'll stay together whether they marry or not.  I certainly think of my son's partner as my SIL.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 27, 2015)

They are human beings no different than any other with same qualms and worries, needs and desires as any other, I doubt their ****** orientation will matter much in terms of divorce rate.  There are very effeminate men as there are very masculine women and every combination in between in these as in mix-sex relationships.  There have been many established relationships that have lasted half centuries without much recognition, just now they've been able to attache a piece of paper to it.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 27, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I think we'll have to wait a few years before we know the answer to this interesting question. Currently the average age of gay couples marrying is quite a bit older than what it will be in the future and I think more mature gay couples will have a better track record of staying together.



I agree, Josiah.  These folks have likely been together for a very long time already.
Perhaps when younger gays and lesbians marry, the divorce rate may be pretty much the same as the usual divorce rate.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 27, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Totally DISAGREE, but that is my Christian belief talking also.



So..... are you SERIOUSLY saying they are not people?   If so.. I am very glad that I am not religious..


----------



## Josiah (Feb 27, 2015)

An interesting related question is whether gay men or lesbians will have different divorce rates. If I had to hazard a guess I'd say lesbians will have a lower divorce rate.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 27, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> An interesting related question is whether gay men or lesbians will have different divorce rates. If I had to hazard a guess I'd say lesbians will have a lower divorce rate.



I wouldn't think so... simply because the woman files for divorce in 71% of divorce cases  in hetero marriages..  So I would think that lesbian marriages would have a higher rate.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 27, 2015)

They are people. We just don't believe in Gay Marriage, just like some people don't believe in other things in society. We have a member of the forum that believes in abortion. I believe the same way. 

Actually, whether you are religious or not, doesn't matter to me. Wife and I are and that's what we matters to us! 



QuickSilver said:


> So..... are you SERIOUSLY saying they are not people?   If so.. I am very glad that I am not religious..


----------



## Cookie (Feb 27, 2015)

All the gay marriages/relationships I know of have split up after a few years for some of the same reasons straight marriages blow apart - mainly infidelity.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 27, 2015)

But, thing is, what about all the marriages that stay together for years upon years? I've got high school classmates, that I graduated with in 1968, that were married in the early 70's and are still married and very happy.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I think their divorce rate will be on par with the population as a whole.   They ARE just people you know..  same strengths... same short comings.



+1, my thoughts as well.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 27, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> But, thing is, what about all the marriages that stay together for years upon years? I've got high school classmates, that I graduated with in 1968, that were married in the early 70's and are still married and very happy.



So have I...  AND I have just as many that have divorced... sometimes more than once... So.. what about it?   

This is kind of interesting...







It would seem that the divorce rate is highest in the Southern States...  One wouldn't think that would be the case as the South has the highest number of Christians.. or those that profess to be..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2015)

AprilT said:


> They are human beings no different than any other with same qualms and worries, needs and desires as any other, I doubt their ****** orientation will matter much in terms of divorce rate.  There are very effeminate men as there are very masculine women and every combination in between in these as in mix-sex relationships.  There have been many established relationships that have lasted half centuries without much recognition, just now they've been able to attache a piece of paper to it.



I agree, there have already been many long term 'common law' marriages between many people regardless of their ****** orientation.  They are people just like us, and will deal with marital issues like anyone else, I don't think it will be more or less due to their sexuality.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So..... are you SERIOUSLY saying they are not people?   If so.. I am very glad that I am not religious..



Me too!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> With these marriages on the way to being legal everywhere it makes one wonder how they will fare in comparison.  Methinks that they will do better due to their biology being more in sync; in short, they are more apt to enjoy the same activities, *such as shopping, decorating, entertainment*, etc.  Also, lesbian couples will be the strongest relationships as men are more promiscuous be they straight or gay.   Your thoughts will probably support mine after you give this matter some thought...



Please tell me you are joking, Ralphy?  Or do you really believe stereotypes?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> An interesting related question is whether gay men or lesbians will have different divorce rates. If I had to hazard a guess I'd say lesbians will have a lower divorce rate.



I read somewhere once that lesbian couples stay together longer than any couples - gay men or straight couples.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2015)

Cookie said:


> All the gay marriages/relationships I know of have split up after a few years for some of the same reasons straight marriages blow apart - mainly infidelity.



There are quite a few gay couples who've been together 40+ years.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> There are quite a few gay couples who've been together 40+ years.



Sure, just like straight couples. I'm just remembering gay friends from the past who were still new to it...... a very promiscuous bunch they were too. A friends daughter and her partner split up recently because the partner was having an affair.  Personally I don't know any gay couples that have been together a long time, but that doesn't mean there aren't many, they would be no different from straight couples    ......


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Sure, just like straight couples. I'm just remembering gay friends from the past who were still new to it...... a very promiscuous bunch they were too. A friends daughter and her partner split up recently because the partner was having an affair.  Personally I don't know any gay couples that have been together a long time, but that doesn't mean there aren't many, they would be no different from straight couples    ......



I think a big problem is that when you say 'gay' to straight people what they focus on is the sex - like the relationship is totally based on sex.  It's no different than straight people - most do not have relationships that are totally based on sex - not long lasting ones anyway.  

I'm proud to live in a country where gay marriage is legal and discrimination is illegal.  For the most part, nobody cares if you are gay or straight.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 27, 2015)

Gay marriage is legal in Canada and the premier of the province of Ontario is gay as are many prominent people - no big deal here either. Our gay pride parade in this city is one of the biggest in North America and is always attended by thousands of people, including the leading officials.  

It's natural for people to focus on sex when you talk about relationships and marriage - straight or gay, even though it's not the only part of it.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 27, 2015)

Some couples that have been together 17 -30+ years






A Love Story 50 years and still going in the surviving partners heart no less.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, here, there are people who care whether a person is gay or straight and "discrimination" is alive and well..........whether any of us like it or not! Same thing goes for tattoo's, body piercings and any thing else that is deemed "not normal" by some in society. Some agree with it and others absolutely don't. Both have the freedom to feel either way. 



Ameriscot said:


> I think a big problem is that when you say 'gay' to straight people what they focus on is the sex - like the relationship is totally based on sex.  It's no different than straight people - most do not have relationships that are totally based on sex - not long lasting ones anyway.
> 
> I'm proud to live in a country where gay marriage is legal and discrimination is illegal.  For the most part, nobody cares if you are gay or straight.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, here, there are people who care whether a person is gay or straight and "discrimination" is alive and well..........whether any of us like it or not! Same thing goes for tattoo's, body piercings and any thing else that is deemed "not normal" by some in society. Some agree with it and others absolutely don't. Both have the freedom to feel either way.



Yes, I know what it's like in the US.  One reason I'm glad I now live where people aren't so judgmental.  People can feel anyway they like but when they start harassing people for being gay, having tattoes, that is not acceptable.  Funny thing is, the most judgmental seem to be 'religious'.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 27, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, here, there are people who care whether a person is gay or straight and "discrimination" is alive and well..........whether any of us like it or not! Same thing goes for tattoo's, body piercings and any thing else that is deemed "not normal" by some in society. Some agree with it and others absolutely don't. Both have the freedom to feel either way.



Here, if anyone is guilty of homophobic harrassment in the workplace, it goes to the Human Rights Tribunal after the person is either severely warned or fired and then probably fined. To me, the place you live sounds rather homophobic. There some very horrible things that some people consider 'normal'  because the majority of people are doing it.  Normal does not mean it is right, it just means it is the norm - e.g. if everyone decides to walk around with their underwear on their head, it would be considered normal?


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 27, 2015)

I really really don't care what other people do in there bedrooms, or who they do it with.   It's none of the the government's business either.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I really really don't care what other people do in there bedrooms, or who they do it with.   It's none of the the government's business either.





 I agree with that wholeheartedly..providing that they are consenting adults..of course!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 27, 2015)

That's how I feel...  I'm too busy worrying about my own business.. to care what others do..   I'm not so self rightous to think that I am soooo perfect that I have time to look down my nose at others.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 27, 2015)

I feel strongly that gays should  have the same rights as me.  INCLUDING but not limited to , marriage.


----------

